# Tilers Oath



## Blake Bowden (Feb 19, 2009)

Would the Tilers oath be considered Esoteric work? Unfortunately I was never taught the oath, and it doesn't appear in the Codebook.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 19, 2009)

I believe it is.


----------



## caeservi (Feb 19, 2009)

it is in the code book, right before the apron presentation, it is labeled the test oath


----------



## caeservi (Feb 19, 2009)

and it is limited to master masons only by default due to the contents of the oath


----------



## caeservi (Feb 19, 2009)

correct.  there is a part that only a master should know.


----------



## Scotty32 (Feb 19, 2009)

We had this discussion one night in lodge not to long ago. One of our bros suggested that we include it as part of the master's proficeny. It is slowly going away.


----------



## caeservi (Feb 19, 2009)

if you go to a forum and exam, you are taught it


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 19, 2009)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## owls84 (Feb 19, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> One of our bros suggested that we include it as part of the master's proficeny. It is slowly going away.



I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Smokey613 (Feb 19, 2009)

It was taught me as a part of my MM study. My instructor advised I needed to know it as it may be required to gain entrance into some lodges I visit.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Feb 19, 2009)

I had to give it as part of my proficiency


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, it was something that I was not taught. I am aware of it and have had it on my list of things to do in the very near future.
In order for it to not slip though the cracks anymore, I will bring up that it should become part of the test.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 22, 2009)

The Tylers Oath was not taught to me as part of the Masters work. I however learned it on my own through the *code book, and I am glad that I did because I needed it to gain admission in Louisiana late last year.

I say make it part of the Masters work.


----------



## rhitland (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure if this was posted but it is in the code book I have under "test oath" on pg 207 right after the trial lecture of a MM. It is simple as a pimple one corection from the book though, it is "nor" not "or",                 suspended nor explelled


----------



## JTM (Feb 26, 2009)

It's definitely esoteric and would fall under "modes of recognition"


----------



## caeservi (Feb 26, 2009)

Speaking of the tiler's oath, I just came back froma visit to Alexandria-Washington #22 at the George Washington Masonic Memorial tonight and when they examined me they handed me a card with the tiler's oath on it and told me to read it while my hand was on the bible.  I politely told them I didn't need the card and proceeded to give them the oath by memory.  They seemed impressed.  I then had to give  the steps, dugards and penal signs then give the passgrip and word of a master mason.  it was very interesting, there ritual is very different than ours, but I was able to follow along fairly well.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 26, 2009)

That sounds like a great experience.
If you have the time, it would be wonderful if you could do a little write up in the Traveling Man section of the site to give us some additional information on your experience at their Lodge.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 27, 2009)

caeservi said:


> Speaking of the tiler's oath, I just came back froma visit to Alexandria-Washington #22 at the George Washington Masonic Memorial tonight and when they examined me they handed me a card with the tiler's oath on it and told me to read it while my hand was on the bible.  I politely told them I didn't need the card and proceeded to give them the oath by memory.  They seemed impressed.  I then had to give  the steps, dugards and penal signs then give the passgrip and word of a master mason.  it was very interesting, there ritual is very different than ours, but I was able to follow along fairly well.



Oh wow...I bet that was an amazing experience. You represented us texas folks purdy guud!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 4, 2009)

I was taught the Tilers Oath but was not required to give it during my proficiency exam.


I think it should be required especially if you need to know it for a certificate exam.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jul 30, 2009)

The way I was taught, the Tyler's oath is the test oath for the Master Mason only as EAs and FCs have to be vouched for when visiting other lodges. EAs and FCs cannot try or be tried.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 31, 2009)

I was taught the oath. 

Esoteric in Texas? Page 4 of the Louisiana Monitor. Funny how something can be a secret one place and printed the next state over.


----------



## js4253 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sirius said:


> I was taught the oath.
> 
> Esoteric in Texas? Page 4 of the Louisiana Monitor. Funny how something can be a secret one place and printed the next state over.



I have heard that if a Brother Mason doesn't know the Tilers Oath he can place his hand upon the Holy Bible and repeat the Oath to gain entrance.  A lot of the old timers say they couldn't pass the test to get into the Lodge because it has been so long since they have attended.  This is one way to get them in.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 31, 2009)

That goes back to a question I asked before that nobody answered:  Do you examine to get Brothers *IN *the lodge, or to keep Brothers *OUT* of the lodge?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

js4253 said:


> I have heard that if a Brother Mason doesn't know the Tilers Oath he can place his hand upon the Holy Bible and repeat the Oath to gain entrance.  A lot of the old timers say they couldn't pass the test to get into the Lodge because it has been so long since they have attended.  This is one way to get them in.



thats right..me and brother tom had to do this when we visited a lodge in arlington...rhit didnt though,cause the little show off knew it


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> me and brother tom had to do this when we visited a lodge in arlington



Hehe, yeah, that was wild.


----------



## js4253 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> That goes back to a question I asked before that nobody answered:  Do you examine to get Brothers *IN *the lodge, or to keep Brothers *OUT* of the lodge?



I would hope that if a Brother wanted to return to Lodge after an extended absence, that we would want to see that he got in.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 31, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> That goes back to a question I asked before that nobody answered:  Do you examine to get Brothers *IN *the lodge, or to keep Brothers *OUT* of the lodge?



To get them in. It is easy to know if someone knows after a few questions.


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 2, 2009)

In regards to the Tiler's Oath,The manner in which the Holy Bible is presented and received would be considered  more esoteric than the oath itself. Would it not?


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 3, 2009)

Bro. Blake, in answer to your original question: in Texas work, the Tiler's Oath (called the "Test Oath" in our code book) is esoteric. The Bible presentation is not part of the prescribed MM degree but comes afterward, and is not esoteric. It is printed in plain English in our Monitor.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 3, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> EAs and FCs cannot try or be tried.



They can in Texas.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 3, 2009)

The Tyler's oath is presented in its entirety in the Kentucky Monitor. I have visited lodges in 13 states, and Washington DC, and the procedure varies from state to state, and even from lodge to lodge in the same state. 

In some states, the tyler's oath is printed on a card, and you read it aloud.

In some states, the examiner will read it phrase by phrase, and the examinee repeats it. 

Some states do not have a standard tyler's oath. 

Normally, once the senior warden (or his representative) is satisfied that you are a Master Mason, in good standing, with a paid up dues card, then you are free to enter the lodge and fellowship.

Many Masons are so nervous and terrified, that they might not pass the exam, that they avoid visiting other lodges, when they are traveling. This fear is groundless.

I encourage all Masons, to visit lodges both in their communities, and in other states and foreign lands.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 3, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> I encourage all Masons, to visit lodges both in their communities, and in other states and foreign lands.



Speaking of which, whats the word on the GL of Iraq?


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 3, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> The Tyler's oath is presented in its entirety in the Kentucky Monitor. I have visited lodges in 13 states, and Washington DC, and the procedure varies from state to state, and even from lodge to lodge in the same state.
> 
> In some states, the tyler's oath is printed on a card, and you read it aloud.
> 
> ...




The Tyler's Oath itself is not esoteric ritual in Kentucky. However, The procedures immediately preceding  the administering of the oath are.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 4, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Speaking of which, whats the word on the GL of Iraq?



There is no "Grand Lodge of Iraq". There are a number of Prince Hall lodges, operating on some of the military bases, but these are all chartered by the various Prince Hall Grand Lodges in the USA, mainly Texas and Oklahoma.  There are no "mainstream" masonic lodges, sponsored by a USA Grand Lodge operating in Iraq at this time. 

The last time that a USA F&AM lodge operated in Iraq, was in 2005. See

WELCOME TO THE ESM ONLINE  Fall 2005 issue page 32.

You can keep up with our progress in trying to get a lodge operating here, at

Charles Martin's Blog. Iraq, Afghanistan and Freemasonry


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 6, 2009)

I just looked it up, is promise omitted?  Is that accurate?  I was never taught the test oath but I have seen it administered over a Bible due to the brother not remembering it.


----------



## JBD (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to tell you it is NOT slowly going away.  I used it just two days ago in our Lodge.  It is used in at least half the places I have visited outside Texas.

It is INDEED esoteric and it is INDEED in the Texas "book"

You need to know and be ready to say it if you travel out of Texas as a Texas Mason or if you come to Texas as a Mason from another jurisdiction.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 7, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> I just looked it up, is promise omitted?  Is that accurate?



Yup.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 7, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> There is no "Grand Lodge of Iraq". There are a number of Prince Hall lodges, operating on some of the military bases, but these are all chartered by the various Prince Hall Grand Lodges in the USA, mainly Texas and Oklahoma.  There are no "mainstream" masonic lodges, sponsored by a USA Grand Lodge operating in Iraq at this time.
> 
> The last time that a USA F&AM lodge operated in Iraq, was in 2005. See
> 
> ...




Brother, I have to ask. Being in the military you are surrounded by PHA. What is the reception of you? Are you treated like I have seen some treated by GLoTX "Masons". Have you discussed the intervisitation with them at all? I am just curious about the flip side.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 7, 2009)

Brother, I have to ask. Being in the military you are surrounded by PHA. What is the reception of you? Are you treated like I have seen some treated by GLoTX "Masons". Have you discussed the intervisitation with them at all? I am just curious about the flip side. 

For the record, I am a civilian contractor, working a project for the US Army. I was in the Air Force 1973-1978.  And yes, there are many PH masons here. There are four(4) lodges on Victory Base Complex, where I live. There are also two(2) eastern star chapters.

I am always proud to give the grip and exchange greetings with a Prince Hall brother. I have always been treated with friendship and kindness by all of the PH brothers that I meet here. 

My mother lodge in Kentucky, does not yet recognize PH masonry. I belong to lodges in Massachusetts and New York, which do recognize many, but not all Prince Hall grand lodges. 

I cannot visit any Prince Hall lodges, or my mother lodge will suspend or expel me. I cannot even go to a 4th of July barbecue. I am very unhappy with this policy, but until the Grand Lodge of Kentucky recognizes PH masonry, I am stuck.


----------



## nick1368 (Aug 7, 2009)

I had to learn the Tilers Oath to get certified by our DI before going to the South; I was not taught it until I was going to get certified


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 7, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Brother, I have to ask. Being in the military you are surrounded by PHA. What is the reception of you?



In my military travels, I've run across mostly PHA Masons, and I get the same reception from most of them that I get from you.  Keep in mind though, most of them don't realize that the GloT doesn't give full recognition, since a lot of them I meet are from up north where it isn't an issue.

I also find them to be VERY knowledgeable in their grips/modes of recognition as well.


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 24, 2009)

Has anybody actually ever witnessed a man being turned away from visiting a lodge?


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 25, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> Has anybody actually ever witnessed a man being turned away from visiting a lodge?



Nope.:beer:


----------



## rhitland (Aug 25, 2009)

never even heard of that


----------



## Kenneth Hart (Aug 25, 2009)

The nice folks in Zurich Switzerland didnt allow me and two others into their practice. It was the only day we had to visit. Long story actually - but the Master did give us the full tour of their Lodge buliding. If you ever get there I do suggest you tryto visit. Several lodges meet there but only one in English, the rest are either French or Swiss German.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 30, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> We had this discussion one night in lodge not to long ago. One of our bros suggested that we include it as part of the master's proficeny. It is slowly going away.



Such is the case at my Lodge. The Tiler's Oath was part of the requirements for my master's degree proficiency. We are also told that if we are ever to travel and visit another Lodge, it may very well be that they require us to recite this oath in order to prove we are who we say we are.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 31, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> Has anybody actually ever witnessed a man being turned away from visiting a lodge?




Yes, a member of the FMRC can to visit my lodge when he was in town.  Since I had never sat in lodge with him he had to be examined.  Something Id never know or thought to even ask came out... he was a PHA mason.  But we all had a great time visiting and chatting during dinner before the lodge opened.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 31, 2009)

Longhorn1rob said:


> Such is the case at my Lodge. The Tiler's Oath was part of the requirements for my master's degree proficiency.



I just ran this by the officers of my Lodge- so far, those who have responded have voted "for" unanimously.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 31, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I just ran this by the officers of my Lodge- so far, those who have responded have voted "for" unanimously.



It took me 15 mins to learn it. All Master Masons should know it.


----------



## MitchN (Sep 12, 2009)

I think the answer of what is required by GLoT could be found in the Obligation.. 3 possibilities are listed.. with an "or" in there... that being said differnt lodges within Texas have differnt traditions and as we all know Lodges outside Texas will definatly have differnt traditions and rules...

Blake your faster than me.. took me a couple hours to get it fairly well burned in..


----------



## owls84 (Sep 12, 2009)

MitchN said:


> I think the answer of what is required by GLoT could be found in the Obligation.. 3 possibilities are listed.. with an "or" in there...



Well said Brother, that "or" gets forgotten a lot and we have beat this topic in the ground as to what is required to get into a Texas Lodge in the Masonic Law Forum. So, what is required from other Grand Jurisdictions?


----------



## luftx (Nov 4, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> We had this discussion one night in lodge not to long ago. One of our bros suggested that we include it as part of the master's proficeny. It is slowly going away.



I teach it to every student that I teach, and have them turn it in as part of their proficiency in lodge...

Robert


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 4, 2009)

luftx said:


> I teach it to every student that I teach, and have them turn it in as part of their proficiency in lodge...
> 
> Robert



I like that.  I think we may add it to our MM prof.


----------



## Payne (Dec 7, 2009)

I have not had the opportunity to learn the Tilers oath. But I think I'll ask the brothers at the next lodge to teach it to me.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 7, 2009)

It is a good idea, to learn the Tiler's oath for the state of your residence, especially if you plan to visit other lodges in your state. Keep in mind, that the Tiler's oath, is not standardized nationally, and if you visit lodges out of state, the oath may be entirely different.  

When you visit a lodge, where no one knows you, and no one can personally vouch for you, you will have to stand an examination.  This examination can vary widely.  The WM of the lodge you are visiting must be personally satisfied, that you are a Master Mason in good standing, before you can fellowship with his lodge.

The intensity and depth of the examination, will vary, according to the standards set by the WM of the lodge.

If you are from a "Yankee" lodge, and you visit a lodge in Georgia, they will "rake you over the coals". Some of them are still fighting the War between the States!


----------



## Smokey613 (Dec 8, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> If you are from a "Yankee" lodge, and you visit a lodge in Georgia, they will "rake you over the coals". Some of them are still fighting the War between the States!



Or as some have called it.... "The War of Federal Aggression"


----------



## RAY (Dec 8, 2009)

Every Lodge I have visited out of State required the Tiler's oath plus a couple of other things we all know as MM. I teach every MM the oath as it is some times necessary. I found the Southern states all were the same words but in Illinois it was a couple of words different. It will get you in most lodges and was always the first thing ask for when examined. I am very surprised at the people here that don't know it and never heard of it before. I strongly advise you Brothers to learn it .


----------



## ddreader (Dec 9, 2009)

in Texas you can examine an ea, or a fc, or a mm, now then what if you were to examine an ea or a fc ,and you left the other parts out, would you think that would be allowed or not? if not why?


----------



## RAY (Dec 9, 2009)

ddreader said:


> in Texas you can examine an ea, or a fc, or a mm, now then what if you were to examine an ea or a fc ,and you left the other parts out, would you think that would be allowed or not? if not why?


  I am not sure I understand what your trying to say. First a Texas Masons visiting other "Texas" lodges is not required to be examined . A paid up dues card and picture ID is all thats required,however if the SD or other members are not satisified they can do futher examination.
Ea's and FC's have a dues card good for a year and usually if these brothers attend another lodge are with there instructor or MM from there lodge and are not examined because they can be vouched for. We try to take our new masons to there respective degrees so they can see and learn a little faster and understand there degree a little better.


----------



## ddreader (Dec 9, 2009)

yes you are correct i/we do that also it works great, i was just wandering about the Tyler's oath. if they were to show up by themselves, would you be willing to break it down like that if you had the chance.  and should we teach it to them. and just add each level as they progress?


----------



## RAY (Dec 9, 2009)

ddreader said:


> yes you are correct i/we do that also it works great, i was just wandering about the Tyler's oath. if they were to show up by themselves, would you be willing to break it down like that if you had the chance. and should we teach it to them. and just add each level as they progress?


 
The test oath is for MM only and I see no reason why it would be necessary to teach the EA & FC . I personally have never see any EA or FC visit another lodge by them self's. If this should happen they have there membership card with them and I know of no lodges that would turn them away. I have 9 lodges in my district and know them all and they work with the EA&FC if the occasion arises


----------



## ddreader (Dec 9, 2009)

at my lodge we have had ea's and fc's show up from different cities in Texas before by themselves, and from out of state traveling on work, we even had an ea show up from France. we checked them out. made sure they were legitament, and even did exams on them it worked out just fine. and i have even run across mm who did not even know what the tilers oath was. and i know a some of them who do not know it, and could careless about learning it. but since you have not had to deal with this, i can see where my question would make a lot of sense to you. thanks anyway brother.


----------



## RAY (Dec 10, 2009)

ddreader said:


> at my lodge we have had ea's and fc's show up from different cities in Texas before by themselves, and from out of state traveling on work, we even had an ea show up from France. we checked them out. made sure they were legitament, and even did exams on them it worked out just fine. and i have even run across mm who did not even know what the tilers oath was. and i know a some of them who do not know it, and could careless about learning it. but since you have not had to deal with this, i can see where my question would make a lot of sense to you. thanks anyway brother.


 

Brother ,
The key word here is your lodge handles it in Masonic form. You got the job done as you should have. As to your MM's who don't know the tiler's oath, possibly you could help turn it around. There are many elder's 80-90 years old that have difficulty remembering the word much less the oath so this has to be considered when you have elders visit and just remember Texas requirements to get into lodge. I think most lodges are doing the right thing as to visitors. Our system today has removed the difficulty of elders visits and increased visiting Brothers. Many years ago we all were examined in our Texas  travels every time we went to another lodge. Things are better now and improvements are being made yearly.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 10, 2009)

I go back to a question Ive asked before (maybe in this thread)... are you examining to keep a Brother OUT, or get a Brother IN?


----------



## RAY (Dec 10, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I go back to a question Ive asked before (maybe in this thread)... are you examining to keep a Brother OUT, or get a Brother IN?


 
You are examining the brother to make sure he is regular so you can admit him and it is not done to keep him out of  lodge but to gain admission.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 10, 2009)

Exactly!  Ive seen some that seemed to be aimed at keeping people OUT not satisfying the examining committee that they should be admitted.    To the other end Ive seen examination committees go to extremes to get Brothers admitted.  In one case it was an older brother that came to see his son raised that hadn't been in lodge in at least 30 years!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 13, 2009)

RAY said:


> I am not sure I understand what your trying to say. First a Texas Masons visiting other "Texas" lodges is not required to be examined . A paid up dues card and picture ID is all thats required,however if the SD or other members are not satisified they can do futher examination.
> Ea's and FC's have a dues card good for a year and usually if these brothers attend another lodge are with there instructor or MM from there lodge and are not examined because they can be vouched for. We try to take our new masons to there respective degrees so they can see and learn a little faster and understand there degree a little better.


I do not believe that this statement is entirely correct. A paid up dues card and a picture I.D. is only a permissable means of obtaining entry into a lodge ( at the option of the Worshipful Master) of a Texas Mason, otherwise an examination is still required.


----------



## js4253 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerald.Harris said:


> I do not believe that this statement is entirely correct. A paid up dues card and a picture I.D. is only a permissable means of obtaining entry into a lodge ( at the option of the Worshipful Master) of a Texas Mason, otherwise an examination is still required.



If a Brother Texas Mason comes to visit and the Worshipful Master required more  than a current dues card and picture ID, I would question the WM's motive.  I think we should encourage visitation, not make it difficult.

I understand care should be taken with visitors from other jurisdictions.  Why do we want to be so tough on Texas Brothers.


----------



## RAY (Dec 14, 2009)

js4253 said:


> If a Brother Texas Mason comes to visit and the Worshipful Master required more than a current dues card and picture ID, I would question the WM's motive. I think we should encourage visitation, not make it difficult.
> 
> I understand care should be taken with visitors from other jurisdictions. Why do we want to be so tough on Texas Brothers.


 
In my recent Masonic travels I have visited over 70 Texas lodges and never been examined but it is the WM call if he so chooses to do so but evident by my experience not a common practice other than the picture ID and current dues card.


----------



## kmfisher1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Our Lodge uses it regularly as part of visitor examinations.
Our instructors teach it as part of the work too


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2010)

kmfisher1 said:


> Our Lodge uses it regularly as part of visitor examinations.
> Our instructors teach it as part of the work too


 
That's great. I'd like to see that in our Lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 23, 2010)

js4253 said:


> If a Brother Texas Mason comes to visit and the Worshipful Master required more  than a current dues card and picture ID, I would question the WM's motive.


 
A few years back, the Grand Secretary sent out a notice that a man in Huntsville had entered a Lodge in that area armed with a dues card. On his 3rd visit, he was recognized as a recently paroled inmate by a TDCJ officer who was a member of the Lodge. They found out the cowan/eavesdropper had made his own "dues card" in the prison print shop. It doesn't hurt anything to ask a few questions just to be sure.


----------



## MGM357 (Jan 23, 2010)

TCShelton said:


> I like that.  I think we may add it to our MM prof.



How about propose a reso;ution to the GLoT next year?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jan 25, 2010)

Smokey613 said:


> It was taught me as a part of my MM study. My instructor advised I needed to know it as it may be required to gain entrance into some lodges I visit.


 
Mine too, and it is always a part of a certificate exam.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jan 25, 2010)

My brother there has been a man who has only received an EA deg in South Texas, but has been trying to pass himself off as a Master Mason on more then one occasion. How would you keep such a person out of your lodge?


----------



## MGM357 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gerald.Harris said:


> My brother there has been a man who has only received an EA deg in South Texas, but has been trying to pass himself off as a Master Mason on more then one occasion. How would you keep such a person out of your lodge?



I noticed you call him a man (not much of one) not a brother. How does he pass himself off as a MM. The due gaurd, penal sign, and distress sign, I guess could be found, but how does he own a MM dues card from the GLoT? Has anyone tried to file charges against him? If anything notify the GLoT!!

Do you know his name? I would like to make sure he doesn't try our Lodge.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Feb 1, 2010)

caeservi said:


> Speaking of the tiler's oath, I just came back froma visit to Alexandria-Washington #22 at the George Washington Masonic Memorial tonight and when they examined me they handed me a card with the tiler's oath on it and told me to read it while my hand was on the bible.  I politely told them I didn't need the card and proceeded to give them the oath by memory.  They seemed impressed.  I then had to give  the steps, dugards and penal signs then give the passgrip and word of a master mason.  it was very interesting, there ritual is very different than ours, but I was able to follow along fairly well.


 
Yeah, they did the same to me when I visited, I believe I have visited so many times now that they don't examine me.


----------



## Nathan131 (Feb 22, 2010)

I was taught the Oath because my father, who was my instructor, believed it to be the best thing in case I do ever go out of state, or even out of country. I believe it should be taught none the less. Besides, you have to know it to get your C Certificate last I heard.


----------



## js4253 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nathan131 said:


> I was taught the Oath because my father, who was my instructor, believed it to be the best thing in case I do ever go out of state, or even out of country. I believe it should be taught none the less. Besides, you have to know it to get your C Certificate last I heard.


 You are correct!


----------



## Jay (Feb 24, 2010)

I learned it with my M.M. work. I have found it THE best way to prove that I am a FreeMason after showing my dues card to the S.D. and Tylor when I go to a lodge I've not been to befor and nobody can vouch for me


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 25, 2013)

Nathan131 said:


> I was taught the Oath because my father, who was my instructor, believed it to be the best thing in case I do ever go out of state, or even out of country. I believe it should be taught none the less. Besides, you have to know it to get your C Certificate last I heard.



When I visited the Masonic Lodge in Ruidoso, NM, I had to recite it. I memorized it in about 10 minutes before I left the cabin, but there were slight variations in theirs. They were still impressed that I could do it from memory. Sad thing is they had cards for people to read from if they didn't know it :/


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 25, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> When I visited the Masonic Lodge in Ruidoso, NM, I had to recite it. I memorized it in about 10 minutes before I left the cabin, but there were slight variations in theirs. They were still impressed that I could do it from memory. Sad thing is they had cards for people to read from if they didn't know it :/



In my mother jurisdiction the Test Oath is a part of the MM proficiency.  Different lodges require different tests to confirm you're qualified to visit.  The committee at one lodge watched me chose among the stack of name badges in my PM apron brief case then offer to give a Masonic Education talk at their Stated.  The committee at one lodge put me through the central part of the MM proficiency.  I've done the Test Oath a few times most recently at New Breufels.


----------



## otherstar (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't recall if I had to learn the Tyler's Oath as part of my proficiency, but I know my instructor made me learn it after I was raised because he knew I was going to go for an "A Certificate" (which I did get in 1998, and had it lapse in 2000--I'm working on getting it again). When I came back to active status in the craft after a 9 year period where I was demised (I had demitted in 2004), I was examined by the officers of the lodge. I was still able to recite most of the Tyler's Oath from memory and they seemed impressed enough by that to let me visit (having a Certificate of Good Standing helped). Once I'm ready to teach candidates again, I will make sure they learn the Tyler's Oath so that they can visit other lodges with ease.


----------



## usmcvet (Nov 1, 2013)

I just learned there is no proficiency testing for a MM here in VT.  I see the "Visitor's (or Tiler's) Oath" on the last page of my code book.  It shows four lines for the Tiler and two words for the visitor which I have figured out.  My mentor did not know the oath, I asked to work with him so we could learn it together. Not sure if it's appropriate to share a photo of the page with someone by PM.  I'd be interested to see if it is the same.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 4, 2013)

usmcvet said:


> I just learned there is no proficiency testing for a MM here in VT.  I see the "Visitor's (or Tiler's) Oath" on the last page of my code book.  It shows four lines for the Tiler and two words for the visitor which I have figured out.  My mentor did not know the oath, I asked to work with him so we could learn it together. Not sure if it's appropriate to share a photo of the page with someone by PM.  I'd be interested to see if it is the same.


I would recommend against this.

Visit another state if you wish to see variations on the oath :17:

It is a part of the New Jersey Master Mason proficiency exam.


----------



## usmcvet (Nov 4, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> I would recommend against this.
> 
> Visit another state if you wish to see variations on the oath :17:
> 
> It is a part of the New Jersey Master Mason proficiency exam.



You inviting me to a meeting in Jersey!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 5, 2013)

usmcvet said:


> You inviting me to a meeting in Jersey!


It's roughly an 8 hour drive to my parts but come on down.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2014)

Blake Bowden said:


> Would the Tilers oath be considered Esoteric work? Unfortunately I was never taught the oath, and it doesn't appear in the Codebook.


Here in Kentucky when visiting other lodges when going through trial it is more likely than not that you will be asked to recite the Tiler's oath.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 21, 2014)

In my old jurisdiction if you were asked for the tilers oath they allowed you to read it out of the book.  <big sigh>


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2014)

Reading out of the book is ok if its coded.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 21, 2014)

It's Monitorial, so it's in plain text. At least it is in my two US jurisdictions.


----------



## Zack (Aug 21, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Reading out of the book is ok if its coded.


Are you in Florida?  If so, I'm curious as to where you get your information??


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2014)

I am from florida. And i DID NOT SAY IT HAS to be coded. In florida they really don't ask for a tilers oath. But if they did they sure aren't gonna give you a book to read it out of! What would be the purpose then? 

Its the fact that you KNOW IT. Not can READ IT! 

I was saying that in the brothers jurisdiction who is allowed to READ IT, i was hoping it was coded. ANYONE can read anything!


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2014)

Actually since its about exact answers here. The "Chairman" will say and you repeat after him.

Thats how its done here in florida.


----------



## admarcus1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> But if they did they sure aren't gonna give you a book to read it out of! What would be the purpose then?



The purpose would be that it is an oath.  You are swearing that you are a Freemason. "But anyone could swear to that and lie" you may argue.  That's true, but I would assume that anyone who would take the trouble to lie their way into a lodge might take the few minutes to look it up on the internet.  I just searched for it and found it in under a minute.  As a test, whether memorized or not, it is not useful.  If the visitor's dues card and word are not enough, the. There should be additional examination.

The oath is not used in my jurisdiction (MA) but it is recommended that we 
Earn it for travel outside our jurisdiction.


----------



## Willys (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll recite it verbatim.  Most will respond, _'That's the way they have it'_.  Before doing so I'll tell them I'll be glad to examine but only if I can see their furniture first.


----------



## usmcvet (Aug 23, 2014)

http://encyclopediaoffreemasonry.com/o/oath-tilers/


----------



## hanzosbm (May 18, 2015)

caeservi said:


> Speaking of the tiler's oath, I just came back froma visit to Alexandria-Washington #22 at the George Washington Masonic Memorial tonight and when they examined me they handed me a card with the tiler's oath on it and told me to read it while my hand was on the bible.



I had a similar experience here in California.  I've visited two lodge here and neither of them ever asked for it, although I know it.  The interesting thing is, the first one had me repeat it after him, but it was different than the Tyler's oath from Kentucky.  Even more interesting, the second Lodge gave me a card to read from, and it was different from both the Kentucky oath AND the previous California one.  So, while I think every MM should know it, don't expect it to be the same.


----------



## Roy Vance (May 31, 2015)

In my jurisdiction, it is not an actual part of the MM proficiency, but we teach our new MMs the Tiler's Oath as a matter of standard practice, that they may be able to recite it when traveling to a lodge outside our district. Another point, the member of the Committee on Work who does our certification here in this part of Texas, requires us to recite the Oath before we really get started. That is his way, I guess, of telling where to start his forum and instruction. Just sayin'.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 4, 2015)

Levelhead said:


> I am from florida. And i DID NOT SAY IT HAS to be coded. In florida they really don't ask for a tilers oath. But if they did they sure aren't gonna give you a book to read it out of! What would be the purpose then?
> 
> Its the fact that you KNOW IT. Not can READ IT!
> 
> I was saying that in the brothers jurisdiction who is allowed to READ IT, i was hoping it was coded. ANYONE can read anything!


Think about an oath or obligation that anyone takes. You're technically not proving yourself to someone at this point. You're reassuring that you're making true and factual statements to whom you attest yourself to be. In the case of Masonry, before man and "God."

The examination ends off with the Tiler's oath. It's the other stuff that precedes it that is done from memory to validate who and what you are.


----------



## MBC (Jun 4, 2015)

We don't have this kind of thing in our jurisdiction.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 4, 2015)

Roy Vance said:


> the member of the Committee on Work who does our certification here in this part of Texas, requires us to recite the Oath before we really get started. That is his way, I guess, of telling where to start his forum and instruction. Just sayin'.


Actually, reciting the Tiler's Oath is one of the requirements for a "C" certificate.


----------



## LCWebb (Jun 17, 2015)

It was not taught as part of our official Masters work, but I learned it later. Perhaps we will vote to add it back in, I like that idea.


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 18, 2015)

Brother Cody, first, let me offer my congrats. My picture will be up on the wall next to yours pretty soon. Secondly, all of the new Brothers that I teach get the Tiler's Oath when we finish all of the MM q & a. It is something that I picked up from our late Brother, Bill Campbell. He told me that if you could recite the Texas Tiler's oath, you could probably get into just about any lodge any where.


----------



## LCWebb (Jun 18, 2015)

Roy Vance said:


> Brother Cody, first, let me offer my congrats. My picture will be up on the wall next to yours pretty soon. Secondly, all of the new Brothers that I teach get the Tiler's Oath when we finish all of the MM q & a. It is something that I picked up from our late Brother, Bill Campbell. He told me that if you could recite the Texas Tiler's oath, you could probably get into just about any lodge any where.


Same thing was told me by J. Fred when he taught me. Also, thank you sir, I hope we have a full trestleboard between our two lodges.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jun 19, 2015)

Here in Canada's 'Far East' the Tyler's Oath is completely unknown (except by 'Snowbirds' who have encountered it 'down south' - to us, that includes Maine!). A visiting brother who is not 'a well-known brother' or cannot be vouched for by one who has sat in lodge with him will, after producing a valid dues card and the lodge being satisfied it is from a Regular Jurisdiction, be subjected to an Examination. As a visitor can usually be vouched for by someone, this is an unusual enough occurrence  that, in the two or three times that it has been necessary in my Mother Lodge in the 26 years I have been a Freemason, a consultation has been necessary to determine exactly how to proceed! On the one occasion that I, as a Past Master, was asked to do an examination it was on a visitor who was a Past DDGM from the GL of New York.  We went into the Lodge Room before the meeting and I asked him the usual questions that our Wardens ask a Candidate at his Initiation when he is brought to them immediately after having received the Secrets. All, of course, went smoothly, although we both got so interested in the differences in the wording of this procedure in our respective rituals that the Master came in concerned about what the problem was as we were taking so long!

Once a visitor has proven himself to be an EA he is, of course, on his Masonic honour to declare if he is NOT a FC or a MM when the lodge is Passed or Raised.


----------



## Plustax (Nov 8, 2015)

Blake Bowden said:


> Oh wow...I bet that was an amazing experience. You represented us texas folks purdy guud!


 Actually, that's the only time the Tilers Oath is required... only when outside the state of Texas. I think that's why so many people either don't learn it or forget it easily (since not used much).  I'm recommending to our Lodge that we tell our brethren that we will be calling in a brother to the Ante Room to recite it... just as a matter of practice.  My question I've often asked is that if there is a requirement of how the bible is held and who places what on it while reciting it. I don't believe there is any GLoT requirement on how it's held, handled or otherwise. Everyone agree? Just wondering...


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 9, 2015)

The times I've done it the senior PM in the group held the VSL in his left hand and we all stacked our right hands on it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 9, 2015)

Plustax said:


> Actually, that's the only time the Tilers Oath is required... only when outside the state of Texas.


What makes you think that?


----------



## Plustax (Nov 9, 2015)

In Texas.. For Texas masons visiting any Texas lodge all that is required is showing of dues card and a photo ID. No oath exam is required. However, its always at discretion of WM, but GLoT states it is not required. Only time a Tilers oath is required is when someone from out of state visits Tx lodge (& only if no Tx lodge mason has never sat in lodge & can vouch for visitonly. You can find this in GLoT laws.


----------



## Plustax (Nov 9, 2015)

Knowing the Tx Tilers oath is more for visiting lodges outside the state.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 9, 2015)

Plustax said:


> Knowing the Tx Tilers oath is more for visiting lodges outside the state.



Or for being visited from other states.  I gave the version I memorized a few times when I was new to Texas before I affiliated with a GLofTX lodge.


----------



## Plustax (Nov 10, 2015)

Same here. I was raised in GA many moons ago (30) while in military. Had a hard time relearning a new oath. LOL


----------



## MRichard (Nov 10, 2015)

Plustax said:


> In Texas.. For Texas masons visiting any Texas lodge all that is required is showing of dues card and a photo ID. No oath exam is required. However, its always at discretion of WM, but GLoT states it is not required. Only time a Tilers oath is required is when someone from out of state visits Tx lodge (& only if no Tx lodge mason has never sat in lodge & can vouch for visitonly. You can find this in GLoT laws.



Technically that is correct but it varies depending on the lodge.


----------



## Plustax (Nov 10, 2015)

MRichard said:


> Technically that is correct but it varies depending on the lodge.


Correct..Technically it is Grand Lodge law however (as mentioned earlier).. Its WM discretion .


----------



## MRichard (Nov 10, 2015)

Plustax said:


> Correct..Technically it is Grand Lodge law however (as mentioned earlier).. Its WM discretion .



Doesn't matter if it is grand lodge law if it is at the WM's discretion. Technically.


----------



## Plustax (Nov 10, 2015)

OK...,but I understand that Grand Lodge Law is just that...Law...not a guide to do or modify as we desire.  One of the things I miss about being in military .... Regulation is exactly that & nothing else. Waaaay too many "kinda, sortas".  Kind of like being a "little" pregnant. You either are or you are not.  LOL.  Nuff said brother... We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## MRichard (Nov 10, 2015)

Plustax said:


> OK...,but I understand that Grand Lodge Law is just that...Law...not a guide to do or modify as we desire.  One of the things I miss about being in military .... Regulation is exactly that & nothing else. Waaaay too many "kinda, sortas".  Kind of like being a "little" pregnant. You either are or you are not.  LOL.  Nuff said brother... We'll agree to disagree.



There is nothing to disagree about. It is what it is.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 14, 2015)

Plustax said:


> Actually, that's the only time the Tilers Oath is required... only when outside the state of Texas.


Bro. Jerry, the reason I questioned your statement is because you have stretched it way beyond what Art. 380 actually states. A GLoTX WM _may _dispense with the avouchment and examination process when a member of a constituent Lodge visits but the Law gives the WM the ultimate authority to decide- it does *NOT* prevent him from requiring the Tiler's Oath if he so chooses- and some, in my experience, do.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2015)

I had to look up what they hell you were all taking about. 

We have no such oath. We open in the first but will prove an unknown visitor by examining them on the secrets of the three degrees. In all instances we are supposed to use a "vouching card" where a brother vouches for the visitor. To do that, he examines him. It's often done by the tyler but is the responsibility of the JW. I've never been proved when visiting, but then again I do walk in like I own the place  I've only ever met one "bogus" mason. It was at a dinner party and my antenna were twitching when he was talking about being a lodge member. I asked him what lodge he was a member of, and he was vague, I told him mine and he fled LOL...

I often joke about "Free-dar".... it's like "gay-dar" but instead of being able to pick a Friend of Dorothy,  its about picking Freemasons. As time goes on, I'm getting better at sniffing them out and found one at a function of 100 recently.

Not sure I would trust my obligation into a few learned words. I've examined guys but always quiz them generally before I do so.


----------



## MasonicAdept (Sep 3, 2016)

In most Prince Hall jurisdictions, the "Tyler's Oath" is accompanied by "Walking the Tyler's Sword".
Very interesting little ceremony. The Tyler's Oath is recited afterwards.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 30, 2016)

MasonicAdept said:


> In most Prince Hall jurisdictions, the "Tyler's Oath" is accompanied by "Walking the Tyler's Sword".
> Very interesting little ceremony. The Tyler's Oath is recited afterwards.


would a traveling brother from the grand lodge of new jersey be able to witness this if he was properly vouched for at a PHA lodge?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 30, 2016)

MasonicAdept said:


> In most Prince Hall jurisdictions, the "Tyler's Oath" is accompanied by "Walking the Tyler's Sword".
> Very interesting little ceremony. The Tyler's Oath is recited afterwards.


Here there is "a little something else" that you have to do at the beginning of an examination in addition to reciting the Tyler's Oath.


----------



## MasonicAdept (Sep 30, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> would a traveling brother from the grand lodge of new jersey be able to witness this if he was properly vouched for at a PHA lodge?



Yes, if you were out in the anteroom, and someone was asked to do it.
Most PHA Jurisdictions know of it, but I have rarely seen it asked of any visitor.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 17, 2017)

I've never heard of this before. The more I see makes it seem as though I barely know enough to gain entry into any Texas lodge...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 17, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> I've never heard of this before. The more I see makes it seem as though I barely know enough to gain entry into any Texas lodge...


Wow! It sounds like your Brothers in the military lodge threw you into the deep end of the pool without your first swimming lesson! You will need to get with the Brothers in which ever lodge that you decide to petition. They will guide you through with the knowledge that you need. If visiting just explain your situation and hopefully they will understand.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 17, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Wow! It sounds like your Brothers in the military lodge threw you into the deep end of the pool without your first swimming lesson! You will need to get with the Brothers in which ever lodge that you decide to petition. They will guide you through with the knowledge that you need. If visiting just explain your situation and hopefully they will understand.



Well, a lot of it is jurisdictional.  Here in PA we have no "Tyler's Oath" that we are to memorize.  The examination consists of the means of recognition revealed in the MM degree plus an Oath and Obligation that is sworn on a VSM but read by the examiner and repeated by the person seeking admission.  I guess i would be denied entry in many lodges that the GLofPA has Fraternal Relations with as we, as the only "Ancient" Grand Lodge do not have and do not learn a "Tyler's Oath."


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 17, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Wow! It sounds like your Brothers in the military lodge threw you into the deep end of the pool without your first swimming lesson! You will need to get with the Brothers in which ever lodge that you decide to petition. They will guide you through with the knowledge that you need. If visiting just explain your situation and hopefully they will understand.




Lol. Funny you said it like that because in fact that was the way I learned how to swim. 

Perhaps I am approaching it how I once approached the idea of having to prove profecient in the preceding degrees? Looking back on it, it wasn't in fact that hard. If that makes sense??


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 17, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Well, a lot of it is jurisdictional.  Here in PA we have no "Tyler's Oath" that we are to memorize.  The examination consists of the means of recognition revealed in the MM degree plus an Oath and Obligation that is sworn on a VSM but read by the examiner and repeated by the person seeking admission.  I guess i would be denied entry in many lodges that the GLofPA has Fraternal Relations with as we, as the only "Ancient" Grand Lodge do not have and do not learn a "Tyler's Oath."




Not sure if they have one in California either as my father has never heard of a "Tyler's Oath" either.


----------



## David Duke (Apr 17, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Well, a lot of it is jurisdictional.  Here in PA we have no "Tyler's Oath" that we are to memorize.  The examination consists of the means of recognition revealed in the MM degree plus an Oath and Obligation that is sworn on a VSM but read by the examiner and repeated by the person seeking admission.  I guess i would be denied entry in many lodges that the GLofPA has Fraternal Relations with as we, as the only "Ancient" Grand Lodge do not have and do not learn a "Tyler's Oath."



What you are calling an Oath And Obligation is probably very similar to the Tiler's oath. 


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## Keith C (Apr 17, 2017)

David Duke said:


> What you are calling an Oath And Obligation is probably very similar to the Tiler's oath.
> 
> 
> David Duke
> ...



It likely is, but we do not have to, nor is it even suggested that we memorize it.  Only those administering it need to know it, and they typically read it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> It likely is, but we do not have to, nor is it even suggested that we memorize it.  Only those administering it need to know it, and they typically read it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> It likely is, but we do not have to, nor is it even suggested that we memorize it.  Only those administering it need to know it, and they typically read it.


In Both OR and NM neither require that it is memorized, you can if you want...however like everything in Freemasonry every jurisdiction is differnt and even if you memorized yours and you went to another jurisdiction you wouldnt know theirs and they wouldnt know yours...they are probably close enough that you could pass but still....In NM i believe that it is one of the "sections" you can memorize and turn in and get credit for


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 19, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> In NM i believe that it is one of the "sections" you can memorize and turn in and get credit for


I remember Bro Junior Warden adding it when he returned his MM proficiency.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 19, 2017)

On purpose?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 19, 2017)

He did full questions and answers, as well.


----------



## David Duke (Apr 19, 2017)

While not required to learn in Texas  most new MM at my Lodge are taught the Tiler's oath and give it at the end of the MM esoteric exam. If you are proficient in the MM obligation the oath is very simple to learn. 

When sitting for a certificate it is required and in most cases you must give it before you can even participate in the exam. 


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 19, 2017)

David Duke said:


> While not required to learn in Texas most new MM at my Lodge are taught the Tiler's oath and give it at the end of the MM esoteric exam. If you are proficient in the MM obligation the oath is very simple to learn.


Yeah, ours is only 61 words.


----------

